# a.francki pic



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 3, 2009)

wanted to post a pic of one of my little webbers.
acanthognathus francki





andy


----------



## madamoisele (May 10, 2012)

I've been searching the web to determine what this was as I just picked it up as an "unknown non-Tarantula" from the LPS.

Can you tell me anything about it?


----------



## Ciphor (May 10, 2012)

Cool picture but wrong place. That is a Tarantula and you posted in the true spiders section.


----------



## josh_r (May 13, 2012)

Last time I checked, acanthogonatus was a nemesiid and thus making it NOT A tarantula as tarantulas are theraphosids. End result- he posted it in the right section 

I still dont understand why the other mygalomorphs don't get their own sub forum and instead get posted with true spiders....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (May 13, 2012)

ive been often corrected on this sp. too... i was always under the impression that it WAS, but apparently its a whole different family?


----------



## cacoseraph (May 13, 2012)

in hobby parlance a tarantula is any spider from the family Theraphosidae.  these spiders are from fam Nemesiidae.  they look very similar to tarantulas but are not as scopulate (sticky pads on feet) and thus usually can't really climb glass.  both are Mygalomorphs as opposed to Araneomorphs (which is what true spiders are).  Both make up Opisthothelae which is opposed by Mesothela, where the segmented trapdoor family and genera live

one of my favorite spiders is Calisoga (Brachythele) longitarsus, another Nem.  they definitely can't glasswalk


----------



## Ciphor (May 14, 2012)

My bad, you guys are right. I saw hairy spider and jumped all over it!


----------



## Obelisk (May 19, 2012)

It's Acanthogonatus. I've made this same mistake before, when I did a search for Acanthognathus and all of the results described an ant genus.


----------



## ziggy (May 19, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Cool picture but wrong place. That is a Tarantula and you posted in the true spiders section.


What is the difference between a true spider and a tarantula? Is a tarantula not a spider?


----------



## Toogledoo (Jan 19, 2013)

Anybody bred these?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful...so shiny.

That is quite the specimen you have, be proud, I'm jealous.


----------



## Petross (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice spider


----------

